# طلب مساعدة التهوئة أو التهوية في المصانع



## ams262002 (6 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه أول مشاركة لي اريد ان احصل على بحث التهوية في المصانع 
و شكرا انا بحاجة ماسة للبحث


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 مايو 2009)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7HPC...242126927/**http://www.ventilationdirect.com/


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (19 مايو 2009)

اتنمنى ان نتعرف على الاخطار الناتجة عن اخطار استعمال غاز النشادر (الاموتيا)فى وحدات التبريد وخاصة على طاقم التشغيل مع الف شكرللجميع


----------

